# Skinny/ ugly boat owners



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

What’s going on? Picked up a boat recently , not what I wanted but the deal was literally too good to pass up. 2018 skinny boat with the same year 20 hp tohatsu. Long story short it was pretty much never used. I was curious if anyone else had this boat because I took it out and at about three-quarter throttle, it over speeds. Currently have a 9 x 9 prop and I’m trying to figure out if I need to go 9 x 11 or 9 x 13. I don’t have a tachometer on it which sucks so kinda shooting in the dark. Most of the time It will be me and my kid. I’m a little over 200 she’s about 50 pounds and the boat motor combo probably only weighs about 350.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I love the lines on these lil skiffs 👍 wish they made them for us Bigger guys....at 6'-1" 275 lbs id need one for each foot 😅 
First off i wouldnt even run it without a tach/hour meter not just for the RPMS to select correct prop ,but also for the hours so you know when its time to service motor....
Shooting in the Dark 👀
But my guess would be a 9.25 x 12 
Best part is aluminum props for these lil motors aint much $$$ compated to a stainless 115 xb yammy...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Found this old post..... just food for thought 👍
May 2, 2019

Reviving this few months old thread: just bought a used 2017 Skimmer Skiff 14.6 with 2017 Tohatsu 20 carb, electric start, tilt/trim and here are my findings from the past week.....motor was running an aluminum 9p; I installed a Tohatsu 4” factory tach in the mini console. WOT was 6500 which I assume is the rev limiter at 23mph with one person. WOT on that motor is 5400-6100. The seller also gave me the original 10p prop so, with it, I ran 6300 and 26mph. I bought a Solas SS 3 blade 9.25x11 and, today, ran 6100 and 29.6mph all per Garmin chart plotter and phone GPS. I’m a happy camper and I can still get on plane quick at 4500rpms and will stay on plane down to 16mph. Hole shot still good. Added weight since purchase is Minn Kota Riptide 55-12, one battery up front and a Power Pole Micro on port rear corner, 35# YETI Tundra 45. I’m impressed!!!


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> I love the lines on these lil skiffs 👍 wish they made them for us Bigger guys....at 6'-1" 275 lbs id need one for each foot 😅
> First off i wouldnt even run it without a tach/hour meter not just for the RPMS to select correct prop ,but also for the hours so you know when its time to service motor....
> Shooting in the Dark 👀
> But my guess would be a 9.25 x 12
> Best part is aluminum props for these lil motors aint much $$$ compated to a stainless 115 xb yammy...


I knew that was coming... never had a boat without a tach before except when I was a kid with a 9.9 tiller. I’ll be putting one in and only running half throttle until then I guess. Are all tachs created equal? Any specific brand I should look for? Currently considering the Hatsu tach/ hour combo.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah im OCD so i go to unnecessary extremes sometimes 🤪 ,i got a pretty good location on my 20 yamaha to mount the yamaha tach/ hour gauge ,ill try to get a picture when i get home,not sure if hatsu has a similar place on front,but on my gig boat with limited areas to mount stuff it worked really well clean install👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You have a console so this is really just useful for those that are running tiller,id definitely use the Hatsu tach / hour gauge 👍i believe this rubber piece i mounted on is there for remote shift cable my thinking anyway ....only three small holes two for bolts and one for the wire i stuck a tooth pick through the meter and marked hole for the wire easy cheesy 👍


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

_Very clean install Silent Drifter. Like it was meant to be there. I’ll pick up a tach in the next week or so and get it done._


----------

